# Récupérer photos sur mon AppleTV



## djaphil (10 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis confronté à un problème de taille. J'ai vendu mon Macbook Pro au profit d'un génialissime iMac 24 pouces. J'ai tout sauvegardé... sauf mes photos.

Je peux encore les visionner sur mon AppleTV, mais je veux pouvoir les transférer sur mon mac. Or je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour aller dans ce sens. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? J'ai 3 ans de photos en jeu...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## CBi (11 Mai 2008)

Il est possible d'installer SSH (ou ici), qui permet d'accéder au disque de l'Apple TV depuis un autre Mac, mais ce n'est pas très très simple et sans backup de tes photos, tu joues avec le feu...

La méthode la plus simple est peut-être d'ouvrir l'Apple TV, sortir le disque dur et le brancher sur un Mac avec un adaptateur USB. Tu pourras alors retrouver tes fichiers.






1800e


----------

